# Blaze Skins, saying Hi from Ottawa , ON



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey,

My name is David Malette and I am one of the owners and founders of Blaze Industries. We fabricate skins for snowboards and skis. We currently have over 5000 skins in stock in over 30 different designs. What is a skin? Its a vinyl that covers you board, it gives you a new cool look and protects your gear from the elements. They can be removed as easily as they were installed. 

Our prices vary from 47.99 to 56.99 Canadian! During the course of the next months we will be introducing a wide variety of products so be sure to check back. To stay updated you can add us on Facebook, MySpace and YouTube under the e-mail account, [email protected]. 

Enjoy the season! 

Blaze Skins.

If you have any questions or comments be sure to shoot us a line or e-mail me personally at [email protected]


----------

